# Remembering Ayrton Senna



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

My tribute - download from here:

http://www.hawksheaddesign.co.uk/GWS/sennawallpaper.jpg
The side panel of Ayrton Senna Lotus.


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

very good :thumb: he was the best !!!!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

A true legend and IMHO the No1 F1 driver. End of.

How did you come about the side panel?


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

Coops, you will get no argument here.

I attended the Le Vie En Bleu Hill Clib Event at Prescott near Cheltenham. The car was one of the main attractions and you could wander around it all day long. It wasn't very fast up the hill however as they could not get enough heat in to the tyres and brakes, but the noise of that engine made my spine tingle. Well worth attending if you have never been - next is in May 2011.

Being stood next to it was almost a lifetimes ambition.

True ambition was to meet:
Jim Clark - too late.
Ayrton Senna -ditto-.
Bobby Moore. Done :thumb:
Eric Carlsson, the only man to win the British RAC three consecutive years. Married to the late Pat Moss, lady rally driver and sister of Stirling Moss. 
This I achieved in 2007 :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Naranto said:


> Coops, you will get no argument here.
> 
> I attended the Le Vie En Bleu Hill Clib Event at Prescott near Cheltenham. The car was one of the main attractions and you could wander around it all day long. It wasn't very fast up the hill however as they could not get enough heat in to the tyres and brakes, but the noise of that engine made my spine tingle. Well worth attending if you have never been - next is in May 2011.
> 
> ...


Naranto, that's some list and well done for meeting some of them. I too would have loved to meet Jim Clark and Senna - however recently read an article ref the crash point and memorial for Jim Clark, perhaps I'll go there instead.

I did have the pleasure to meet Roger Clark - he was a friend of my dad - who probably falls behind Eric Carlsson in the rally driving stakes. Fantastic guy and all round good egg!!

Others I've met are Martin Johnson (nearly knocked him off his bike) & Austin Healey.


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Few of mine from GW:FoS this year

His nephew Bruno driving his car up the hill.










His stunning McLaren










Only a few men have held this steering wheel, only one used it in true anger.










and one of the entire car...










Top man, top racing driver, top F1 Legend. :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

That sends a shiver down my spine :thumb:

1993 MP4-8 if I'm right - produced one of the best F1 drives ever. 1993 European GP @ Donington - 5th to 1st in one lap, in the wet.


----------



## flanker (Feb 18, 2008)

Saw him racing at Silverstone in the mid/late 80's.
Was the best without a doubt.


----------



## Naranto (Apr 5, 2007)

If not already seen:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsport/formula_one/8853201.stm


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

you know the best bit of that video clip ?... Hamilton's reaction to seeing the car... "wooooo"

awesome !


----------

